# is there a custom transfer company besides transfer express?



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

I know I saw a post about this, but I don't remember where. there is any custom heat transfer company out there beside transfer express.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

*Re: custom transfer company*

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------

